# partition wall parallel to ceiling joist



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Top plate looks like a 2x8
They probably lowered the whole ceiling that way
Or maybe they did not put in a ceiling ?
---altho the cut away version in the right looks like they did ?

Or they nailed a 2x4 to each side of the 2x6 joist ?
That seems like its easier


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 27, 2007)

lose that picture.... to confused.

Lots of ways to add the nailer... We need to know exactly where your wall
will be " under the floor joist" to advise simplest way.

double top plate will allow easy secure of drywall at top on the walls after ceiling is rocked.


----------



## RedBear (Jan 10, 2010)

Consider the picture lost. censored: DIY book)

I am actually flexible where I can put the wall in relation to the ceiling joist. I was planning on centering the 2 x 4 wall on the edge of the 2 x 6 ceiling joist. However, if there is an easier way to do it, I can shift the wall an inch or so either way.

By the way, Bob, I am not sure what you mean when you say, "...after ceiling is rocked." Can you explain?

Thanks for your time.

Red


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

As I see it the problem is having something to attach the ceiling sheet once the wall is built
If the wall is built right under the rafter (top example) then you have a problem
If you attach a 2x4 or 2x3 sideways then you have something to attach to
Bottom example 

Will the wall be finished on both sides ?


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Either add a 2x4 flat or on edge as in Dave's post, or blocking every 24" between the joists, if not TJI's. Or a simple solution is just 2x2" metal flashing nailed to the top plate of the wall, screw the ceiling to the other 1/2.

Be safe, Gary


----------



## lemon714 (Jul 18, 2009)

usually ill try to cut blocks the same size as the ceiling joists i.e 2x6 / 2x8 spaced 24" O.C.


----------



## lemon714 (Jul 18, 2009)

or nowhere near as strong or preferred 2x4 nailers.

leading cause of nail pops or cracked seams in drywall is inproper fastening / not enough material to fasten to.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Much better pics !! :thumbsup:


----------



## RedBear (Jan 10, 2010)

I see. The preferred/sturdiest way is to have a 2 x 4 running the length of the wall. 

Yes, both sides of the wall will be finished. So, if I center my 2 x 4 top plate on the 2 x 6 joist, I will have an inch on each side of the joist to nail in 2 x 4 nailers.

I like Bob's suggestion of the double top plate to make nailing the drywall for the wall easier.

Thanks for getting me going again!

Red


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

Usually the blocking is laid on the flat between the joists on about 24" centres to give you a place to nail the wall plate and drywall backing using the blocking. Similar to the image posted above, but turn the 22 1/2" blocking on the flat.


----------

